# say hello to Holiday Snow



## Cartoonist 35

Hello bunnies and rabbits
My name is Holiday Snow
I was giving that name due to my owner adopted me just before the holiday season started
And I look like a snow ball.
I am only a couple months old
And I am a girl bunny
My type a white pink eye or red loinhead
I am kind of shy at this time.
Please welcome me to this forum

Happy holidays
Love Holiday Snow


----------



## BlackMiniRex

your so adorable!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Aki

Hello. Welcome to the forum! She's cute, but you should stop with the wood shavings. It's not very good for your bunny. Ideally, your rabbit should have a litter box with some natural wood litter (NOT mineral, nothing scented) and nothing on the rest of her cage. That way, it will be less of a hassle to clean, your rabbit will learn to do her business in the box and she won't have to lay / eat in her own waste.


----------



## Cartoonist 35

My owner cleans the cage every 3 weeks and Pratt's said this litter is safe.


----------



## thumpingBerry

Cartoonist 35 said:


> My owner cleans the cage every 3 weeks and Pratt's said this litter is safe.



You are cute ... welcome to the forum.

However, perhaps you need to think about telling your owner that wood shavings gets in your fur and can make a mess. Litter training isn't too bad and then that messy litter can be eliminated ... that is, if your owner uses pelleted litter for your litter box. Or if your owner doesn't mind the shavings in your fur, he or she can just use the shavings in the litter box.

I have to say something on the safety of litter. Pet stores sell cedar bedding, and many claim it is safe for animals. It is not. The phenols (smell, odor, oil) in the bedding causes irritation, even for people. Just because someone says it is safe, it may not be safe.

On the other hand, I am of the opinion that pine is relatively safe. Most pine beddings that are manufactured for animals are put through a process to dry it so that it is safer. Now, if you used pine shavings direct from a tree, I would say that isn't a good idea. Hardwood shavings such as aspen or poplar are even safer. There are also paper-based products. The key to this is finding a bedding brand that isn't dusty, as dusty bedding can cause respiratory problems.


----------



## RabbitAsh

You're so cute!

The following replies are true. I used wood shavings as my rabbits bedding before. It has a stronge scent and my rabbit was uncomfortable. I did some research. Turns out, rabbits are not compatible with wood shavings! Of course it might be cheaper to buy, but it can be a big mess. I can already see from the few pictures that it clings onto your fur! 
I recommend buying natural bedding. Not wood chips nor pine wood, but a softer bedding.

Tell your owner! And you're very cute!


----------



## BlackMiniRex

I use wood pellets in my bunny's litter box. ( a thin layer of hay because the wood pellets are hard ( then the hay rack)
If its aspen, then yes its safe. To prevent your bunny getting bedding in its fur a litter tray would be ideal (it might not be good at litter training if he's young) have fun with your fluff ball!


----------



## Cartoonist 35

My power says he might get paper one , depends if it cheaper , but he will need a big bag of the paper. What he uses at this time keeps me dry and smelling nice. Oh he said thanks, he tells about my bro Peter rabbit. Do know how I hot my name?


----------



## RabbitAsh

Tell your owner that paper bedding can actually be made, that's if he wants cheap bedding/litter. 

How did you get your name???


----------



## BlackMiniRex

I've used paper bedding (carefresh) before and its ridiculously expensive around here, $17 for one bag :/
I get a giant bag of wood pellets for $6
But yeah of it's cheap where you live then go for it


----------



## Cartoonist 35

Lol but he don't get the paper. I should have asobnate littler so I can stay dry


----------



## RavenousDragon

Brandy and Whiskey say that THEY have memory foam pads to lay on in their cages- and paper litter in their potty boxes. The only bad part about the pads is they are hard to chew- it's funny to tear things up that we aren't supposed to chew. It makes our mommy and daddy angry. Humans make funny noises when they are angry!


----------



## Cartoonist 35

Lol well I tell my owner not too sudden I have to sniff his hand, but I am falling in love with my owner since he is a cartoonist. I am getting too much and affection here.


----------



## Cartoonist 35

Hey do any of your owners wake you when your trying sleep? I have tell mine to let me sleep, i make soft noise and box his hand which means no.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Hello Holiday Snow! You do look like a snowball, your human is right. But you are the cutest thing on 4 feet too. Welcome!!&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Cartoonist 35

My owner says I making sounds do you know why and I seem to box


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

We bunnies can be vocal. My human says I snore sometimes but I don't believe her. My human used to wake me up from naps. I would be comfortable, sound asleep and here comes big dumb human whispering " Harvey are you ok?!" And poking me. She used to think I was dead. I'm just asleep! Humans so silly. 

My human asks for you to please post pictures of your cartoons. She's an artist too and paints lovely pictures of glorious me!!


----------



## Cartoonist 35

My owner is well known at comic cons here, he made magna about guy who bought and adopted a beauitful female bunny when no one was around but him the female bunny turned into a bunny girl.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

What a great story!! It sounds like some of the fairy tales I grew up with. Usually the woman was a white fox though. Such a cool story. You drew your avatar, didn't you? Awesome job!


----------



## Cartoonist 35

You can see my work on Facebook look for cartoonist page you see my characters and bios there. People who look like cats in animation are called catraas


----------



## Cartoonist 35

No but I make one 1. I am working on making holiday snow into a bunnygirl.


----------

